# New officer introduction to community



## obie49

Hello. Has anyone done anything different to introduce new officers to the community, aside from the usual town council meetings? If so, I'm looking for ideas. Thank you!


----------



## pahapoika

A walk through the local housing project ?


----------



## niteowl1970

The PD in my town has the new officers go to charity and social events.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Put them in a Police car and tell them to return in 8 hours


----------



## Crazy Otto

BxDetSgt said:


> Put them in a Police car and tell them to return in 8 hours


Put them on Mids and forget about them for 5 years.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Pivot man at HQ Circle Jerk


----------



## BxDetSgt

Mr Scribbles said:


> Pivot man at HQ Circle Jerk


 That is a volunteer only spot, but I am sure it will be filled quickly


----------



## niteowl1970

Crazy Otto said:


> Put them on Mids and forget about them for 5 years.


Oh no they're suddenly remembered when a citizen reports them for being parked too long in a parking lot at 3AM.


----------

